# White 4400 Home Embroidery Machine Help



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a White 4400 embroidery machine and I am getting machine stall error error 40 and I have gone through what customer service at White has suggested and it has not worked just wondering if anyone has ever seen this error message and if so what was the outcome is the machine (even though it is new) broken and un-repairable - thanks for all you help - (cant return the item bought it from someone on ebay but is was new in the box)


----------

